
PL/coffee - Coffeescript in Postgres - craigkerstiens
http://umitanuki.hatenablog.com/entry/2012/05/11/025816
======
joevandyk
I played around with this a little last night, it worked well.
[https://raw.github.com/gist/2652377/e972d6040fd0ebf91da82b64...](https://raw.github.com/gist/2652377/e972d6040fd0ebf91da82b64d93fe0691be95f7b/gistfile1.txt)

------
jeltz
Nice to see pl/v8 so quickly growing into one of those most mature PLs for
Postgres. Soon it is up there with pl/perl. pl/python, and pl/pgsql.

------
dinedal
Coffeescript is already everywhere because it compiles to Javascript, but more
first party support for it is awesome!

I wonder how this handles errors, if it correctly reports the right line
number or not.

~~~
joevandyk
It depends what sort of error it is and if it's a compilation error or a
runtime error. If it's a runtime error, it tells you what function the error
happened, but not necessarily where the error was. If it's a compilation
error, it can tell you what line the error happened on.

